# 2Nd Ac Unit?



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a second AC unit successfully installed in a 312BH?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

e5b said:


> Has anyone heard of a second AC unit successfully installed in a 312BH?


How about trying a dehumidifier first? They only cost about $200 and should be able to help lower the humidity in the camper significantly. 

I would try this route first, versus spending a few thousand dollars on a second a/c unit. JMO

Danby 70 Pint Dehumidifier


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Shore power: I think you have a 30 amp shore power line, correct?

Since each a/c will draw about 15 - 16 amps running, if you have two a/c units, you will be right at the limit of what the shore power circuit breaker will allow. If it keeps them both working, you will not be able to run any other power draw, like the converter to make DC, etc. And if both a/cs are running, and someone flushes and the water pump comes on, the shore breaker will probably trip because the power converter will want to supply the dc.

You'll probably need to go to 50 amp shore power, which means a new power cable, new wiring from the cable entrance to the power panel, plus a new panel with a 50 amp breaker for the MAIN. And your friendly electrician will need to switch all the wiring, too.

Sounds like a lot of work and expense. I'd check into why the single a/c unit cannot handle the load. Neighbors camping near us a while ago were noting over a couple of brews that their problem was their 5 and 8 year olds going in and out and in and out, and leaving the door open about half the time, etc. A second a/c unit won't solve that problem.

You also can look into the air flow--you should have decent air volume at the ceiling vents, and if one or another is low volume, look for kinked lines, or obstructions, etc.

Good luck and let us know what you decide...


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the 312 and I understand the need for an additional A/C. Instead of spending the thousands, I did some online research for a portable unit. NOt the ones you fit in your window, but a true portable unit. Got a 9,000 BTU unit that comes with an accessory to vent the warm air out the window. Works well for us. Best part is I can plug it into a separate 110 outlet on the electrical post without having to use up precious amps in the trailer.

MIne is older than this one, but similar in capability

Koldfront portable A/C


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If it looks like the 13,500 BTU A/C on our 301BQ can't keep up, I'm gonna pull the trigger on a 15,000 BTU model. I've been looking at the various Coleman and Dometic models, and they both have a replacement that draws about 12-13 amps. I hate not being able to cool down the trailer, and with humidity of 10-15%, a dehumidifier wouldn't help us at all.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not sure if that model is using ceiling ducts or not. If it is, try removing the filter in the RV. Look to see if you can remove some of the sheet metal so the A/C will "dump" air straight in the RV instead of going through the ducts. Then use fans to move the air around inside. I found in the heat there is a substantial loss of cool air through the ducts. When we camped at Zion and temps were from 105 to 118 at the peak that trick helped in our rig. Good luck.


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't you run a second 110 drop cord to run the second air from the 20 amp service. Then have your 30 amp for everything else. Also just me but I just want to plug and play- don't want to set fans and other items up.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I swapped my 31KFW to 50A and added another 15k AC Unit. AC units do not cost thousands. Even though I have 50A shore power, my second ac unit currently runs on an extension cord. I also have a full size washer/dryer. You can get a new ac out the door for about 600 bucks. 13k btu tho.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

A couple of my friends have added a second AC unit to their fifth wheels, The extra AC they bought were 13.5 AC units. Instead of wiring into the existing trailer electrical system they simply ran a 110 line from the added AC that plugs directly into the Power supply of the camp ground. They purchased the units online in a package (roof AC unit and interior ceiling mount) for a little over $600.
This will be my next big mod since here in the Texas heat its all my 15btu unit can do to keep my fifth wheel cool when its 104 outside!

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I added a 2nd AC to my fifth wheel...Been a happy camper since. Made a long post about the installCLICK HERE


----------



## bandrelectric (Jun 29, 2011)

e5b said:


> Has anyone heard of a second AC unit successfully installed in a 312BH?


You might want to open the front A/C cover and check things out. My TT had way to much air going to the bedroom (front), so I used a little A/C duct tape and closed that hole just a bit and forced more air to the rear vents (LR, Kitchen and bunk). Hope this helps, Good luck


----------

